
Freedom House: Democracy Scores Decline in Many Countries - okket
http://www.voanews.com/a/freedom-house-democracy-scores-decline-many-countries/3796130.html
======
sushid
This is the full report/index for those curious:
[https://freedomhouse.org/sites/default/files/FH_FIW_2017_Rep...](https://freedomhouse.org/sites/default/files/FH_FIW_2017_Report_Final.pdf)

